# JUICE INGREDIENTS



## Fog-e (18/10/13)

Most juices are made up of PG and VG, some have distilled water too and obviously flavourants. I notice some have alcohol too. What effect does this have on the flavour and feel of the vape?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

have some with alcahol in at the moment and to be honest I dont really like them they dont really have a specific flavour so you cant tell what its supposed to be


----------



## Fog-e (18/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> have some with alcahol in at the moment and to be honest I dont really like them they dont really have a specific flavour so you cant tell what its supposed to be


So do you mean that the alcohol kills the flavour?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

yeah I think so, just my opinion though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

Hi Fog-E Where are you based? If you would like you can come test some of our alcahol based flavours and see what you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (18/10/13)

VapeKing said:


> Hi Fog-E Where are you based? If you would like you can come test some of our alcahol based flavours and see what you think?


Thanks I am in Cape Town, Northern Suburbs. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

unfortunately we're in JHB  That doesn't help much then does it


----------



## Fog-e (18/10/13)




----------



## Vapey McJuicy (18/10/13)

Fog-e said:


> Most juices are made up of PG and VG, some have distilled water too and obviously flavourants. I notice some have alcohol too. What effect does this have on the flavour and feel of the vape?


 
"Apparently" the alcohol gives a better/stronger "throat hit", from what me have read. If true and how it affects the flava-flave, me cant really say, me sorry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/10/13)

VapeKing said:


> unfortunately we're in JHB  That doesn't help much then does it



send him some samples man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (18/10/13)

VapeKing said:


> unfortunately we're in JHB  That doesn't help much then does it


Where in JHB?
Payday is getting closer, And I'm due for some new juices...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/10/13)

whoo hooo pay day


----------



## VapeKing (20/10/13)

Riaz said:


> send him some samples man



Woul love to when we have more stock  Unfortunately we dont have enough stock at the moment

@CraftyZA we are based in Fourways


----------



## TylerD (23/10/13)

VapeKing, do you have other juices than topq. Is the topq the alcohol based ones?


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Also curious about that. Then are you trading from a shop, or from a home? I'm going to randburg on saturday to collect my brother's honda bike, since he does not have a licence yet. Maybe I can drop by on Sat on my way home?

That is if you have a shop that is open.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (23/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> ..... my brother's honda bike....


 
What Honda does your brother have if I may ask Crafty? a Blade?


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> What Honda does your brother have if I may ask Crafty? a Blade?


Heavens no! He is too "windgat" for that in my opinion. He will have to prove himself worthy before he goes bigger than that. My little brother is still in varsity.
It's a CBF125 or something like that, that my aunt bought him.
I must still teach him to ride, and warm him of the dangers so that he does not make my mistakes.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Also curious about that. Then are you trading from a shop, or from a home? I'm going to randburg on saturday to collect my brother's honda bike, since he does not have a licence yet. Maybe I can drop by on Sat on my way home?
> 
> That is if you have a shop that is open.


 
They run from a home, Im sure they will be open to helping on a Saturday though. Send them an email


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Heavens no! He is too "windgat" for that in my opinion. He will have to prove himself worthy before he goes bigger than that. My little brother is still in varsity.
> It's a CBF125 or something like that, that my aunt bought him.
> I must still teach him to ride, and warm him of the dangers so that he does not make my mistakes.


 
Yeah please do - Bikes are such death traps in my opinion


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah please do - Bikes are such death traps in my opinion


Actually they are! As a biker since mid 2000's I wholeheartedly agree!
I've made many mistakes on motorcycles, including mistakes that ended with a broken shoulder, or spending time in a cell. 
Each family should only have one black sheep, and that role has already been taken by me. He better behave, or I will confiscate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (7/11/13)

There are juices with alcohol beverage flavour, like red wine flavour, whiskey flavour or Tequila flavour. They do not necessarily contain real alcohol.

Then there are juices with real alcohol as an ingredient... the alcohol is suppose to impart some of the alcohol flavour as well as a bit of a kick in the throat. It is usually mixed with other flavours though. It does tend to over rule other subtle flavours though.

Also... Certain flavours need to be mixed with a little alcohol to enable it to dissolve in PG/VG as they are too oily on their own to dissolve. I have not experimented with such oily flavours yet, because as you know oil does not go well with coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------

